

Show HN: What's a Facebook User Worth? A real-time infographic quick-hack - brttb
http://FacebookWorth.com

======
brttb
There are so many fascinating stats about Facebook and its IPO, but we thought
one important metric was missing

Facebook Worth uses Google Finance data and some published Facebook statistics
to display real-time, what a user and their friends are worth to Facebook.

Just some web fun for the IPO day. Enjoy!

